# Ford FE 427 question



## deermaster13 (Mar 10, 2022)

Building a side poker for my dad's Fairlane. We have a set of high rise heads with a Ford high rise dual plane aluminum intake. Have 2 Holley 4160 series 750 double pumper carbs. We have them turned backwards as reccomended. Issue is the front carb is hitting the distributor cap. Anyone on here have any knowledge of these FE engines and advise on what electronic ignition distributor system we can use for this setup. Thanks


----------



## gma1320 (Mar 10, 2022)

MSD has a small cap distributor for those that should clear. P/N 8595 for the ready to run. Or P/N 8594 for one that requires an msd box.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 10, 2022)

deermaster13 said:


> Building a side poker for my dad's Fairlane. We have a set of high rise heads with a Ford high rise dual plane aluminum intake. Have 2 Holley 4160 series 750 double pumper carbs. We have them turned backwards as reccomended. Issue is the front carb is hitting the distributor cap. Anyone on here have any knowledge of these FE engines and advise on what electronic ignition distributor system we can use for this setup. Thanks




Sounds like a sweet set up!!!!!


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 11, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Sounds like a sweet set up!!!!!


Here is a few, gotta a ways to go but getting  there. Hopefully engine be ready to install soon. Just got the ignition to work out and on to the dyno..


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 11, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> MSD has a small cap distributor for those that should clear. P/N 8595 for the ready to run. Or P/N 8594 for one that requires an msd box.


Thank you and I will look these up today and get with daddy. Appreciate the respnose. Have you used or seen this setup ?


----------



## georgiabound (Mar 11, 2022)

Have you considered using a spacer block?


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 11, 2022)

We thought about it but needs to be higher than we want to have a spcer. He went this route not thinking the OE hood wasn't going g to work anyways. Bless his heart he's been putting stuff back 30 years on this car. He has new distributor but it hits so we are back peddling again.  He's bought so much stuff over the years and now we're chasing it down. He just wants to get it done before his health gets worse. He's scraed now he won't be able to push the clutch in. Lol.


----------



## au7126 (Mar 11, 2022)

Did Holley offer a small float bowl kit for most of the multi carb install?


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 11, 2022)

au7126 said:


> Did Holley offer a small float bowl kit for most of the multi carb install?


May have to ask about it and take the metering block off that front one along with correct distributor.  Holley has been hard to get thru for questions.  I ended up buying 2 new 4160 carbs as daddy was getting frustrated getting parts and building the 2 he has. We got a 428 block ready and cleaned up so when I get to it I will probably use his other holleys. The man has so much stuff put away its crazy


----------



## gma1320 (Mar 11, 2022)

deermaster13 said:


> Thank you and I will look these up today and get with daddy. Appreciate the respnose. Have you used or seen this setup ?





deermaster13 said:


> May have to ask about it and take the metering block off that front one along with correct distributor.  Holley has been hard to get thru for questions.  I ended up buying 2 new 4160 carbs as daddy was getting frustrated getting parts and building the 2 he has. We got a 428 block ready and cleaned up so when I get to it I will probably use his other holleys. The man has so much stuff put away its crazy


No not  personally,  but sold hot rod and race parts for several years. You can go to MSD's website and the the dimensions on the distributors as well. I don't remember if Holly made a the small bowl kit for the double pampers or not.but they do for the side hung float bowl models i think. Call Chris Little at Barnett Performance.  1-800-533-1320. Tell him George Ashmore told you to call him. He can help you with the carb parts and the MSD stuff as well. Also Holly is basically impossible to get through. to


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 11, 2022)

thanks i will pass it on to daddy. I looked at the msd on summit and it smaller i just need to get back to his shop and measure agian. appreciaye the info! !


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 11, 2022)

Man this place is awesome!!!!! I just love how folks are so helpful!!!


----------



## WishboneW (Mar 12, 2022)

Bad to the bone!


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 15, 2022)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 16, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> No not  personally,  but sold hot rod and race parts for several years. You can go to MSD's website and the the dimensions on the distributors as well. I don't remember if Holly made a the small bowl kit for the double pampers or not.but they do for the side hung float bowl models i think. Call Chris Little at Barnett Performance.  1-800-533-1320. Tell him George Ashmore told you to call him. He can help you with the carb parts and the MSD stuff as well. Also Holly is basically impossible to get through. to


Chris was too notch. Got a spacer from him and he got it to me next day. Daddy got his hands on a Ford small cap.system and it hopefully will solve our issues. Chris got me a half inch spacer so maybe we can button up by first of week and get to the dyno. Thanks for the info. I'll keep this updated as we go along.


----------



## gma1320 (Mar 16, 2022)

deermaster13 said:


> Chris was too notch. Got a spacer from him and he got it to me next day. Daddy got his hands on a Ford small cap.system and it hopefully will solve our issues. Chris got me a half inch spacer so maybe we can button up by first of week and get to the dyno. Thanks for the info. I'll keep this updated as we go along.


Good deal, you're welcome


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 16, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> Good deal, you're welcome


Yes sir looks like I'll calling him again tommorw. Bolted carbs in and fuel rail he got won't work on this high rise intake as bracket length is too short and throttle linkage won't bolt up. I had to take back carb back off tonight and didn't get a picture but this ole motor sure looked sharp with 2 Holley 750s sitting on it.


----------



## gma1320 (Mar 24, 2022)

deermaster13 said:


> Yes sir looks like I'll calling him again tommorw. Bolted carbs in and fuel rail he got won't work on this high rise intake as bracket length is too short and throttle linkage won't bolt up. I had to take back carb back off tonight and didn't get a picture but this ole motor sure looked sharp with 2 Holley 750s sitting on it.


How is the car coming along?


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 2, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> How is the car coming along?


Still a few parts trickling in. Going over tommorw and hopefully get the other card in place and do some modifications for the throttle linkages to get them in place. I finished up the modifications on the fuel log and getting it in place tommorw as well. Motor off the stand and wired up. Headers on the floor and most everything else about ready to head to the dyno. Dad been struggling a little bit last week so I haven't pushed it too much. It just seems like little things slow us down and getting parts for this thing has been tricky. I will take a picture tommorw and post it up. I got a set of y'all valve covers to go on it because of the roller rocker arms and stands. It looks sharp.


----------



## gma1320 (Apr 2, 2022)

deermaster13 said:


> Still a few parts trickling in. Going over tommorw and hopefully get the other card in place and do some modifications for the throttle linkages to get them in place. I finished up the modifications on the fuel log and getting it in place tommorw as well. Motor off the stand and wired up. Headers on the floor and most everything else about ready to head to the dyno. Dad been struggling a little bit last week so I haven't pushed it too much. It just seems like little things slow us down and getting parts for this thing has been tricky. I will take a picture tommorw and post it up. I got a set of y'all valve covers to go on it because of the roller rocker arms and stands. It looks sharp.


Awesome


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 3, 2022)

Not much progress today. These are new aluminum 4160 carbs and the vacuum at bottom of the plate is on the side on the older models. Gotta remove the brass extension a d try to.plug it. Have to order a new set of linkages as well. Was really hoping to get it on the dyno this week but may not happen.  Appreciate the interest in this project and update as I go.


----------



## gma1320 (Apr 4, 2022)

deermaster13 said:


> Not much progress today. These are new aluminum 4160 carbs and the vacuum at bottom of the plate is on the side on the older models. Gotta remove the brass extension a d try to.plug it. Have to order a new set of linkages as well. Was really hoping to get it on the dyno this week but may not happen.  Appreciate the interest in this project and update as I go.


Nice, purdy sure I remember Holley make plugs for those vacuum port. If I remember correctly it is not a pipe thread but a straight cut thread but I might be wrong on that.


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 4, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> Nice, purdy sure I remember Holley make plugs for those vacuum port. If I remember correctly it is not a pipe thread but a straight cut thread but I might be wrong on that.


Yes sir it was a pressed in copper fitting.  We got it out and I have to order it today and hopefully they will have it. It's so close right now just seems the small stuff holds us up.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 5, 2022)

A 427 in a fairlane?  Didn’t they call those a thunderbolt in 67/68? I had an uncle that bought a new 63 1/2 galaxy with the 427 in February of ‘64. My family isford nuts. My dad had several fairlanes,galaxy’s and mustangs when I was growing up. Post pics of the car when you can. Can’t wait to see the finished product


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 5, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> A 427 in a fairlane?  Didn’t they call those a thunderbolt in 67/68? I had an uncle that bought a new 63 1/2 galaxy with the 427 in February of ‘64. My family isford nuts. My dad had several fairlanes,galaxy’s and mustangs when I was growing up. Post pics of the car when you can. Can’t wait to see the finished product


I believe the thunderbolt was done in 1964 as a race production car from Ford. Highly sought after from what i read. The story with this car is my grandaddy wouldn't co-sign the extra 800 bucks when my dad ordered this car. Dad got the 390 Gt version which he is putting this 427 Fe in. This block is a 1964 version and we got Ford high rise heads and from what I researched this intake we have is hard to find as well. We didnt bore the block but .20 0r .15 over with new aluminum pistons, comp cam and Harland Sharp roller rocker setup. We have a 428 CJ that dadddy pulled the crank out of and installed in this engine. Daddy always wanted a 427 in it so bless his heart he's gonna get it. This project been on going for quite sometime as I am strapped for free time, but I'm not taking on any more side work until this is done for him. Cool to see the interest on here and will update as it goes. I'm scared to put a time frame on it so bare with me. LOL.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 5, 2022)

deermaster13 said:


> I believe the thunderbolt was done in 1964 as a race production car from Ford. Highly sought after from what i read. The story with this car is my grandaddy wouldn't co-sign the extra 800 bucks when my dad ordered this car. Dad got the 390 Gt version which he is putting this 427 Fe in. This block is a 1964 version and we got Ford high rise heads and from what I researched this intake we have is hard to find as well. We didnt bore the block but .20 0r .15 over with new aluminum pistons, comp cam and Harland Sharp roller rocker setup. We have a 428 CJ that dadddy pulled the crank out of and installed in this engine. Daddy always wanted a 427 in it so bless his heart he's gonna get it. This project been on going for quite sometime as I am strapped for free time, but I'm not taking on any more side work until this is done for him. Cool to see the interest on here and will update as it goes. I'm scared to put a time frame on it so bare with me. LOL.


That’s great you get to do this with your dad. I hope you can find the time to get it finished


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 2, 2022)

deermaster13 said:


> I believe the thunderbolt was done in 1964 as a race production car from Ford. Highly sought after from what i read. The story with this car is my grandaddy wouldn't co-sign the extra 800 bucks when my dad ordered this car. Dad got the 390 Gt version which he is putting this 427 Fe in. This block is a 1964 version and we got Ford high rise heads and from what I researched this intake we have is hard to find as well. We didnt bore the block but .20 0r .15 over with new aluminum pistons, comp cam and Harland Sharp roller rocker setup. We have a 428 CJ that dadddy pulled the crank out of and installed in this engine. Daddy always wanted a 427 in it so bless his heart he's gonna get it. This project been on going for quite sometime as I am strapped for free time, but I'm not taking on any more side work until this is done for him. Cool to see the interest on here and will update as it goes. I'm scared to put a time frame on it so bare with me. LOL.


How is the car coming along?


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 3, 2022)

gma1320 said:


> How is the car coming along?


Engine at the machine shop for the second and hopefully last time! The rocker stands were too tall so Harland Sharp said milling them down was only option. The OR high rise heads and intake threw valve train geometry way off. We  also ended up putting inserts in the heads for the stands as due age and in and out they were getting sketchy. Hopefully machine shop will get with Smith brothers to custom make the push rods as now this will be the 3rd set. Never had a build with so many issues but from my understanding not a whole lot of people build these FE engines regularly. I'll be sure to post once it gets fired up on the dyno. Thanks for checking in!!


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 16, 2022)

Well we finally got all the bugs took care except for the Rev limiter.  It shut it at at 5250 RPMs but as you can see it has a lot 9f torque. I only have a 12 second video at idle but don't know how to upload it. It sure did sound good!! Going try and reach out to Mallory about adjusting the limiter but if it doesn't turn any more RPMs or make any more horsepower that's OK. To see my dad smile was all that matters.  Hopefully be putting in car by end of year and get painted by spring. I will keep posting updates as I get them. Thanks for looking yall.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 17, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> A 427 in a fairlane?  Didn’t they call those a thunderbolt in 67/68? I had an uncle that bought a new 63 1/2 galaxy with the 427 in February of ‘64. My family isford nuts. My dad had several fairlanes,galaxy’s and mustangs when I was growing up. Post pics of the car when you can. Can’t wait to see the finished product


The 63 and a half fast back R code  galaxie is the baddest of the bad. Ford bought a hemi car and tore it down to see what they had to build to top it. They came up with the 427 400 hp 2 carb setup and put it in the galaxie.  My dad bought 1 off the assembly line...i never got to see it
Love the rocket ship taillights on the early  60s fords


----------



## jrickman (Nov 17, 2022)

That torque curve just…ain’t fair.


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 26, 2022)

deermaster13 said:


> View attachment 1190912Well we finally got all the bugs took care except for the Rev limiter.  It shut it at at 5250 RPMs but as you can see it has a lot 9f torque. I only have a 12 second video at idle but don't know how to upload it. It sure did sound good!! Going try and reach out to Mallory about adjusting the limiter but if it doesn't turn any more RPMs or make any more horsepower that's OK. To see my dad smile was all that matters.  Hopefully be putting in car by end of year and get painted by spring. I will keep posting updates as I get them. Thanks for looking yall.


Nice, now the tire squealing fun begins


----------

